# I'm getting a 45Colt Bisley!!!



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

I have always liked the Ruger Blackhawk guns. The first magnum I ever shot was a Ruger Super Blackhawk 44Mag in Alaska in 1976! 
Anyway, I was at my favorite gunshop today and they had two Ruger Bisley's in 45 Colt w/.45ACP cylinder in S/S. What a damn fine looking handgun. I was there to put money down on another handgun they're holding for me. I just could not resist. I put some down on the Bisley also. 
I'm happy as...........you know!:smt033 
Can't wait to get it. This will be the first single action I've ever owned and I've been shooting for more than four decades. I've shot other people's single action guns but I've always been a double action guy. I'm looking forward to many hours of shooting pleasure with this "Bad Boy".


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, that's great. Make sure to post some pics and tell us about it when ya get it  :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Fun time.*



thedr said:


> I have always liked the Ruger Blackhawk guns. The first magnum I ever shot was a Ruger Super Blackhawk 44Mag in Alaska in 1976!
> Anyway, I was at my favorite gunshop today and they had two Ruger Bisley's in 45 Colt w/.45ACP cylinder in S/S. What a damn fine looking handgun. I was there to put money down on another handgun they're holding for me. I just could not resist. I put some down on the Bisley also.
> I'm happy as...........you know!:smt033
> Can't wait to get it. This will be the first single action I've ever owned and I've been shooting for more than four decades. I've shot other people's single action guns but I've always been a double action guy. I'm looking forward to many hours of shooting pleasure with this "Bad Boy".


:smt023 Your going to have a ball with that puppy. I had a .44mag Blackhawk many years ago and like a fool I let it get away. Give us some pictures and a range report on it and let us drool.:smt023


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

That would be one of what's become known as an Acusport model. They were part of a series now that the distributor Acusport has contracted Ruger to produce. Originally offered in .44 magnum two runs of .41 magnum, 2 runs of a 45 Colt model were made also. This was then followed up by a small run (250+/-) of the convertables originally. Mid '06 I think it was another large run of the convertables was made to bring total production up to 1200 I'm told. Thus far I've gotten one each tucked away with an extra of the 45 Colt ones as a shooter. Sometime soon there's also a run of these chambered in .357 magnum (already got 2 ordered). 
They're one of the nicest shooting revolvers I've ever tried. the Bisley configuration makes for a nicer hold and the bbl length has a near perfect balance. I'm sure you'll be more than happy with yours!

Here's my shooter:


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I have one of the Accusport Bisleys in .45 Colt. I think you will really like yours. Mine doesn't have the .45 ACP cylinder, but I have several .45 Blackhawks with the .45 ACP cylinder. I find I use the .45 ACP cylinder a lot more than the .45 Colt cylinder.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Blkhawk73 said:


> That would be one of what's become known as an Acusport model. They were part of a series now that the distributor Acusport has contracted Ruger to produce. Originally offered in .44 magnum two runs of .41 magnum, 2 runs of a 45 Colt model were made also. This was then followed up by a small run (250+/-) of the convertables originally. Mid '06 I think it was another large run of the convertables was made to bring total production up to 1200 I'm told. Thus far I've gotten one each tucked away with an extra of the 45 Colt ones as a shooter. Sometime soon there's also a run of these chambered in .357 magnum (already got 2 ordered).
> They're one of the nicest shooting revolvers I've ever tried. the Bisley configuration makes for a nicer hold and the bbl length has a near perfect balance. I'm sure you'll be more than happy with yours!
> 
> Here's my shooter:


 Don't mind my drooling.:drooling: :supz: :drooling:


----------

